
Bill Gates' Summer Reading List - suhith
https://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Summer-Books-2019
======
vikramkr
I guess gates is in the pro guns germs steel camp, nice to know Haha. Jared
diamond's books are always interesting.

------
yannis
It is always interesting to see Gates reading list. Most books on the current
list is about upheavals and issues in society.

Paul Collier's Book, The Future of Capitalism is on the list.

